# Planning for Stables



## Twiddledum (25 Aug 2010)

Hi ,

New here - Quick Q .

I believe under the planning & development act 2000 Part 3 Exempted Development stables do not require planning permission if they meet the set down criteria.

Is that correct ? I have a less than favourable neighbour so want to ensure they are constructed in line with the policies & procedures.

Planning on 5 12x 12 Wooden stables & a feedroom .

Any help is appreciated

Thx


----------



## mf1 (25 Aug 2010)

[broken link removed]

mf


----------



## onq (25 Aug 2010)

mf1 said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> mf


Such a useful document - thanks MF1


----------



## onq (25 Aug 2010)

Twiddledum said:


> Hi ,
> 
> New here - Quick Q .
> 
> ...



Is this you back again MGDA?

There are at least two threads about this subject.

ONQ.


----------



## Twiddledum (25 Aug 2010)

No - Apologies - I didnt think MGDA's thread was really related to my query  as it is overshadowed by other issues & I didnt notice any others.


----------



## onq (25 Aug 2010)

(chuckle)

Fair enough.

If this keeps up Brendan might have to open up a livestock forum.

ONQ.


----------



## Twiddledum (25 Aug 2010)

If there is another thread would you mind directing me to it - I scrolled through pages & pages prior to posting as I couldnt find anything relevant.

Thanks


----------



## onq (25 Aug 2010)

Twiddledum said:


> If there is another thread would you mind directing me to it - I scrolled through pages & pages prior to posting as I couldnt find anything relevant.
> 
> Thanks



I said _"Fair enough"_.

That's me conceding your point.

I have nothing more to add beyond what I replied to MGDA and what MF1 posted above.

You gave us no relevant information in relation to the limits referred to the the exempted development schedule for stables.

Did you read the link in the PDF file MF1 posted in replay to your initial question?

It states the basic requirements fairly succinctly.

ONQ.


----------

